# Hey Guys quick Question for Graphics Designers...



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

I know nothing about graphic and ad creating.. but im trying to set up the size for a 1/3 page ad in indesign...


Can someone explain the size thing in indesign?

for letter I see
51p0
and 66p0

I need to create something 4 5/8 X 4 3/4

Thanks...


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Looks like your using Picas for units -- change the doc settings to inches. Or, calculate the size in picas (1 inch = 6 picas.)


----------



## rneale (Jan 24, 2005)

*graphic and ad creating*



lindmar said:


> I know nothing about graphic and ad creating.. but im trying to set up the size for a 1/3 page ad in indesign...
> 
> 
> Can someone explain the size thing in indesign?
> ...


You can change the units used to inches in InDesign's preferences. Or you could select 51p0 and type 4.625 ins, 66p0 - type 4.75 ins and InDesign will give you the document size you want.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Looks like your using Picas for units -- change the doc settings to inches. Or, calculate the size in picas (1 inch = 6 picas.)


 so a 1/3 page ad is 4 5/8 x 4 3/4?

I dont even know what this ad size should look like
Should I be asking if this is vertial or horizontal?
Duh! sorry, im new to this


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

rneale said:


> You can change the units used to inches in InDesign's preferences. Or you could select 51p0 and type 4.625 ins, 66p0 - type 4.75 ins and InDesign will give you the document size you want.


OK Im an idiot..
Ive never created a 1/3 page ad...
thanks


----------



## RJaMmin (Sep 15, 2004)

Newspapers or publications will usually provide specs for ad layouts.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

In the design world, dimensions are always width and then height. So, your ad should be 4 5/8" wide by 4 3/4" tall.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

« MannyP Design » said:


> In the design world, dimensions are always width and then height. So, your ad should be 4 5/8" wide by 4 3/4" tall.



So when I create this in indesign it leaves a marker which is a guideline for what? Like printer safe or bleed room or something?
Can you usually go right to the edge or do you need to leave that entire inch of space?


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

lindmar said:


> So when I create this in indesign it leaves a marker which is a guideline for what? Like printer safe or bleed room or something?
> Can you usually go right to the edge or do you need to leave that entire inch of space?


???
Are these markers pink and purple line running around the inside frame of your page? If so, they are margin. These margen can be adjusted at the time you creat a new document or from the "Layout" menu > Margins and columns.
When worring about bleed area, you want the elements to be byond the black line (your Document size).


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> I dont even know what this ad size should look like
> Should I be asking if this is vertial or horizontal?
> Duh! sorry, im new to this


don't guess. get your contact to furnish you with complete and accurate specs. saves you from having to redo it at the eleventh hour (which is when they will discover your layout has problems)


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

lindmar said:


> I know nothing about graphic and ad creating.. but im trying to set up the size for a 1/3 page ad in indesign...
> 
> 
> Can someone explain the size thing in indesign?
> ...


Actually like newspapers, some magazines you can do it at any width or height that make up 1/3 the ad size but you have to get specs of the mag your doing, you go by columns, 1, 2, 3 etc. across then determine your height. So you can have a tall skinny ad or a fat wide one. It all depends on the magazine your doing the ad for. I haven't done magazine ads for a while so check your magazine specs first before you do your ad.


----------

